# "Check Oil Level"!!!!



## TTruckie (Oct 18, 2007)

Got a 3.2 and today got a "check oil level" warning twice! stopped the car and checked the oil.... 3/4 full!

has anyone else had this issue?

TTruckie


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Did you get the warning driving on the "level" or going round corners ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTruckie said:


> Got a 3.2 and today got a "check oil level" warning twice! stopped the car and checked the oil.... 3/4 full!
> 
> has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> TTruckie


When cold & level, Top it up to normal level anyway. Just to be sure.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a coolant warning yesterday reversing out of the garage , didn't come back on though.


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Ghosts in the machine.....


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Singletrack said:


> Ghosts in the machine.....


Not their best Album :roll:

Ref Oil level, you did not say if it was new? Also did you allow the car to stand on a level surface for a few minutes before checking?

TBH If you have ANY doubts, take the car back and get them to check it just in case. This comment may appear paraniod, but it's made from bitter personal experience. 

Welocome to the forum BTW.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ive had the coolant level warning, but not oil. My oil is overfilled, but i cant be arsed with it.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> My oil is overfilled, but i cant be arsed with it.


Yeah, give this man a cigar....Nice one Kev :wink: 
Leave the heartbreaking nerves-thing to the leather-specialist on this forum. Just enjoy the car, who know's what will happen next year, of which car you will drive next year.....


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Harold said:


> TTruckie said:
> 
> 
> > Got a 3.2 and today got a "check oil level" warning twice! stopped the car and checked the oil.... 3/4 full!
> ...


Erm, methinks that should be *hot* and level. The manual says check 2mins after switching off a fully warmed engine (which of course is chuffin' hot).


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

had this on mine also. Just topped it up, is on 9000 miles now and needed just over half a top-up bottle.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Mack The Knife said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > TTruckie said:
> ...


Quite. It's meant to be checked regularly anyway.... am I the only person here show checks it even if the warning doesn't come up?

C


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

CraigyTT said:


> Quite. It's meant to be checked regularly anyway.... am I the only person here show checks it even if the warning doesn't come up?
> 
> C


No, you're not the _only_ one who appreciates preventative maintenance.
I certainly wouldn't trust the warning light!

But I would find it easier to check when cold - do you know what difference cold v hot actually makes to the dipstick level?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mack The Knife said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > TTruckie said:
> ...


Hi, I said Cold because it is possible to overfill a Hot engine, because a half litre or so of oil could still be draining from engine, so giving a lower oil level indication. Someone who relies on a oil level warning lamp may not realise this.
H.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think that is what i did.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> Erm, methinks that should be hot and level. The manual says check 2mins after switching off a fully warmed engine (which of course is chuffin' hot).





Harold said:


> Hi, I said Cold because it is possible to overfill a Hot engine, because a half litre or so of oil could still be draining from engine, so giving a lower oil level indication. Someone who relies on a oil level warning lamp may not realise this.
> H.


OK, I understand your concerns about the oil not yet in the sump - but if Audi say measure against dipstick when the engine is warm/hot then surely that also applies to the level when topping-up. I.e. Audi have calibrated the dipstick for warm/hot (with oil still draining from the engine) not cold.

Therefore a correctly filled engine may _appear_ overfilled if the dipstick is read cold whilst possibly actually being correct (when measured 2mins after switching a fully warm engine off) - is this true for you Toshiba?

I think it was easier when manufacturers calibrated their dipsticks to be read with the oil cold.



Mack The Knife said:


> But I would find it easier to check when cold - do you know what difference cold v hot actually makes to the dipstick level?


Anyone know the difference?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine appears high all the time. Its hard to actually get a accurate reading on the dip stick as the oil gets older and older. If i remember i'll take a photo on Thursday.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Tosh,

Are you still on-topic or off topic on one of your favourite off-topics?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wont be posting a picture of my 'dip stick' your safe.


----------

